# Trackpad with a mind of its own...



## HateEternal (Jun 25, 2005)

My iBook G4's track pad has been freaking out lately, it randomly starts jumping all over the place when I am trying to use it, then as quick as it started it stops only to start doing it a few minutes later. I haven't figure out a pattern to when it stops or when it begins it is just really annoying.

I used to have iScroll installed but i uninstalled it a while ago, i haven't installed any other mouse drivers.

Any ideas?


----------



## Darkshadow (Jun 25, 2005)

High humidity can cause it to do that.


----------



## HateEternal (Jul 3, 2005)

I guess that makes sense... it didn't seem to have a problem last summer though. This is getting very annoying.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 3, 2005)

One way to "calibrate" the trackpad is to place your entire palm over the trackpad, making as much contact with the trackpad and your palm as possible (gently!).

This helps on my iPod and seems to work in general for touch-sensitive devices.  I think somehow static is building up on the surface of the touch-sensitive area, and making contact all over the touch-sensitive part seems to reset it.


----------

